# Sammelbestellung Syncros Ahead Kappen !



## versus (24. März 2005)

Wer braucht noch schräge 1 1/8 Zoll Syncros Ahead Kappen ? so sind die teile kaum noch zu bekommen.

Lord Helmchen und ich würden gerne eine Sammelbestellung bei 

www.chainreactioncycles.com 

aufgeben.

die teile gibts hier zu sehen 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5359

kosten 8,68  pro stück incl. schraube und dazu 7,24  versand.
die versandkosten (in deutschland können die teile dann per briefpost verteilt werden) werden natürlich auf alle käufer umgelegt, so dass die gesamtkosten für jeden unter 10  bleiben sollten !

toll wäre es, wenn jemand der interessenten eine kreditkarte hätte, was die bestellung in england massiv erleichtern würde !

bei interesse pn oder mail an mich und am besten gleich noch im thread antworten.

los gehts...


----------



## Schrommski (24. März 2005)

Also ich nehme eine.

Schicke dir eine PN.

Super Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (24. März 2005)

Ich wäre definitiv mit 2 Kappen (für 1 1/8") dabei, ich überweise auch gerne Vorkasse. Kreditkarte habe ich leider nicht...


----------



## Davidbelize (24. März 2005)

mit 1 stk. bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. david (1 1/8)


----------



## Morfeus (24. März 2005)

nehme auch 2 x 1 1/8. Vorkasse kein Problem...

Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (24. März 2005)

bis wann müsst ihr das denn wissen, ich müsste da mal syncros-inventur in meinem keller und bei meinen eltern machen???...


----------



## versus (24. März 2005)

jungejungejunge - das geht ja richtig ab !

ich wÃ¼rde auf jeden fall noch bis nach ostern warten. 
wir kÃ¶nnen ja einfach sagen, dass samstag nÃ¤chste woche, also der 02.04.05, stichtag ist und ich sonntag online bestelle!

okay ? vorkasse wÃ¤re super. 

also das macht dann:

8,68 â¬ fÃ¼r die kappe
1,00 â¬ versand aus england (wenn sich 7 leute finden)
1,00 â¬ versand in D ( umschlag + warensendung kompakt)

macht 10,68 â¬ pro kappe - ups, doch nicht so ganz unter 10 â¬   

bitte fÃ¼r die bankverbindung 
eine mail an mich ( [email protected] )

bis denne !


----------



## zaskar76 (24. März 2005)

also ich geb dir ganz bestimmt am montag oder dienstag bescheid, da ich ostern  wohl eh rot eloxierte teile im garten meiner eltern suchen darf


----------



## versus (24. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich geb dir ganz bestimmt am montag oder dienstag bescheid



das reicht dicke !   



			
				zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> da ich ostern  wohl eh rot eloxierte teile im garten meiner eltern suchen darf



arrrgh...


----------



## cleiende (24. März 2005)

Okay, 

lieber silbernes Alu als schwarzes Plastik. Bin dabei. Vorkasse kein Ding, bitte schick mir die Bankverbindung vorab als mail übers Forum.
Dank vorab,

cleiende


----------



## kingmoe (24. März 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Vorkasse kein Ding, bitte schick mir die Bankverbindung vorab als mail übers Forum.
> Dank vorab,
> 
> cleiende



Genau, bitte BV schicken, Geld gibt´s dann sofort per Online-Überweisung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. März 2005)

so !

alle bisherigen interessenten haben eine mail bekommen - weitere sind jederzeit willkommen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. März 2005)

läuft ja schon ganz gut, brauchen wir nur noch einen kreditkartennutzer!

aja, selber auch eine bitte!


----------



## -lupo- (24. März 2005)

Wau, das geht ja ab hier  Ich nehme 2 schwarze.


----------



## Davidbelize (24. März 2005)

hey versus , wo ist meine mail? habe sie nach langem suchen nicht gefunden.


----------



## versus (25. März 2005)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Wau, das geht ja ab hier  Ich nehme 2 schwarze.


 schwarze   ??
guckst du link ! 
gibt leider keine schwarzen. nur "alloy silver"... 
wenn die auch okay für dich sind, einfach mailen, pnen oder hier posten, dann schicke ich dir meine bankverbindung.  

servus, versus


----------



## versus (25. März 2005)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> hey versus , wo ist meine mail? habe sie nach langem suchen nicht gefunden.


habe gerade nochmal gemailt - hat geklappt ? wenn nicht, versuche du bitte mir zu mailen, ich antworte dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (27. März 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> schwarze   ??
> guckst du link !
> gibt leider keine schwarzen. nur "alloy silver"...
> wenn die auch okay für dich sind, einfach mailen, pnen oder hier posten, dann schicke ich dir meine bankverbindung.
> ...



Sorry, hatte das so in erinnerung...   Silber ist aber auch okay.


----------



## zaskar76 (27. März 2005)

war heute nachgucken und brauche nix da alles vollständig ist...


----------



## versus (29. März 2005)

Sachstand:

so, stand der dinge ist momentan

lupo - 2stk - adresse habe ich bekommen
lord helmchen - 1 stk - adresse habe ich bekommen
syncros - 1 stk - adresse habe ich bekommen

moe - 2 stk - noch keine adresse
davibelize - 1 stk - noch keine adresse
morfeus - 2 stk - noch keine adresse
cleiende - 1 stk - noch keine adresse

und ich eben noch...

geld ist noch keins da, was aber nun auch logisch ist.

sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, die falsche stückzahl eingetragen, oder eine mail mit der adresse nicht bekommen haben, bitte gleich melden.
BITTE   per mail melden, denn die pn-geschichte wird ab einer gewissen anzahl etwas nervig.

zum thema "wann kommen die kappen?": 
ich werde nächsten sonntag (03.04.05) entsprechend der eingegangenen überweisungen bestellen und hoffe, dass die teile innerhalb einer woche hier eintrudeln, so dass ich sie spätestens am 11.04.05 verteilen kann.
zieltermin für den freudig erwarteten eingang des fräsguts ist demnach mitte 15. KW ! das basiert allerdings auf mehreren schätzwerten und ich lehne jegliche konventionalstrafen ab   

servus, versus

p.s. toll wäre es ja auch die teile beim angeplanten treffen händisch zu übergeben, aber ist ja noch ein bisschen lang hin


----------



## WODAN (29. März 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> Sachstand:
> 
> so, stand der dinge ist momentan
> 
> ...




Hi!
Ich würde auch noch gerne 3 Stück 1 1/8 bestellen.
Geld könnte ich sofort online überweisen, somit ist es noch vor Freitag bei Dir.
Schick mir doch bitte eine Mail ob es noch klappt.
chef[A]amok-bikes.de       [A] durch @ ersetzen   
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Morfeus (29. März 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> Sachstand:
> morfeus - 2 stk - noch keine adresse



morgen kommt Geld und Adresse, sorry...

Morfeus


----------



## Davidbelize (30. März 2005)

hab immer noch keine mail. kann sein das ich meine noch nicht geändert habe. aktuell: [email protected]


----------



## versus (30. März 2005)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> hab immer noch keine mail. kann sein das ich meine noch nicht geändert habe. aktuell: [email protected]


na das könnte doch vielleicht die lösung sein 
habe dir eben eine mail auf den kaffeemann geschickt !


----------



## versus (30. März 2005)

update:

*ausreisser und damit in führung:*
syncros - 1 stk - adresse habe ich bekommen - *geld ist da  *  

*peloton:*
lupo - 2stk - adresse habe ich bekommen
lord helmchen - 1 stk - adresse habe ich bekommen
morfeus - 2 stk - adresse habe ich bekommen
cleiende - 1 stk - adresse habe ich bekommen
wodan - 3 stk - adresse habe ich bekommen

*leicht abgeschlagen - aber noch ist nix verloren:*
moe - 2 stk - noch keine adresse
davibelize - 1 stk - noch keine adresse


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. März 2005)

versus.
schick mir bitte noch einmal deine kontodaten, ich hab sie scheinbar irgendwie versielt!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## versus (1. April 2005)

die kohle trudelt ein:
lupo
syncros
moe
cleiende
wodan

+ Galerie Haus Schneider mit 19,36 (also 2 kappen) - wer issn des   


somit fehlen noch:
morfeus (hast ne mail)
lord h.
davidbelize


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. April 2005)

Überweisung heute durch.
dürfte max. 4 Tage dauern wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit der Postbank richtig in Erinnerung habe 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## versus (2. April 2005)

okay !

morf ist ientifiziert und gehört somit auch zu den zahlenden   
der lord steckt seine hoffnung in die postbank - so lange du keine aktien kaufst   
von davidbelize habe ich keine meldung bzw. überweisung bekommen - bist noch dabei ?


----------



## Morfeus (2. April 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> der lord steckt seine hoffnung in die postbank - so lange du keine aktien kaufst



hätte er nur mal! Seit der Emission hätte er satte Gewinne gemacht und könnte 100 Kappen kaufen     

Morfeus


----------



## Davidbelize (2. April 2005)

so,ich mach einen rückzieher, habe heute auf einem berliner flohmarkt 3 orginal syncros kappen für 5 euro abgeschossen.     ja man kann sie noch finden die kleinen schätze. ne schwarze paul vr nabe für 11 euro war auch noch dabei.
wünsche allen ein so schönes wochenende wie ich es haben werde.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. April 2005)

willste die nicht zum Teil weitervergeben?
so von Syncros Nutzer zu Syncros Nutzer?


----------



## Davidbelize (2. April 2005)

sie sind alle drei unterschiedlich, deshalb ist das verlangen der weitergabe ziemlich gering. alle sind 1 1/8. einer ist verchromt einer unbehandelt und einer schwarz. über den unbehandelten würde ich mit mir reden lassen. falls du dieses teil willst sag bescheid und ich werd ne nacht darüber schlafen.


----------



## GTdanni (2. April 2005)

Ich würde ne 1" Kappe nehmen, gibts die?


----------



## versus (3. April 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ne 1" Kappe nehmen, gibts die?


nö - leider nein !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. April 2005)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> sie sind alle drei unterschiedlich, deshalb ist das verlangen der weitergabe ziemlich gering. alle sind 1 1/8. einer ist verchromt einer unbehandelt und einer schwarz. über den unbehandelten würde ich mit mir reden lassen. falls du dieses teil willst sag bescheid und ich werd ne nacht darüber schlafen.



wie definiert man unbehandelt?
wenn du das Teil weggeben würdest, tät ich es nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. April 2005)

hey Versus!
ist meine Überweisung langsam rein?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## versus (6. April 2005)

hallo zusammen !

das geld ist komplett drauf ! gestern kam der lord dazu   
das heisst, ich werde die teile heute abend bestellen (habe die bestllung zum anlass genommen mir ndlich mal ne kreditkrte zu holen).
nochmal zur sicherheit:

lupo - 2
lord - 1
syncros - 1
moe - 2
morf - 2
cleiende - 1
wodan - 3

neues zu lieferterminen o. ä. über den thread - wünsche allen einen schönen arbeitstag und guten wirkungsgrad !

servus, versus


----------



## versus (6. April 2005)

bestellung ist raus - meine erste per kreditkart - bin mal gespannt !
als voraussichtlichen versandtermin wurde der 07.04.05 genannt, was ich aber für sehr optimistisch halte.

bisschen kacke ist, dass der versand jetzt wundersamerweise auf 10 pfund (14,48 euro) angestiegen ist und sich somit verdoppelt hat.     

keine ahnung warum - habe die eingabe mehrfach wiederholt, immer das selbe. 
ggf. liegt es an der höhehen stückzahl, denn bei der ermittlung der versandkosten habe ich 10 stück (hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich da drüber komme) eingegeben...


----------



## WODAN (6. April 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> bestellung ist raus - meine erste per kreditkart - bin mal gespannt !
> als voraussichtlichen versandtermin wurde der 07.04.05 genannt, was ich aber für sehr optimistisch halte.
> 
> bisschen kacke ist, dass der versand jetzt wundersamerweise auf 10 pfund (14,48 euro) angestiegen ist und sich somit verdoppelt hat.
> ...



Danke erst einmal für Deine Bemühungen!
Dann verteile doch die Porto Mehrkosten auf uns gleichmäßig.
Wieviel wäre es denn? 
Kontodaten habe ich ja noch.
Gruß


----------



## kingmoe (6. April 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Dann verteile doch die Porto Mehrkosten auf uns gleichmäßig.
> Wieviel wäre es denn?
> Kontodaten habe ich ja noch.
> Gruß



Eben, sollst ja nicht die Arbeit und dann auch noch Mehrkosten haben!


----------



## versus (6. April 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erst einmal für Deine Bemühungen!
> Dann verteile doch die Porto Mehrkosten auf uns gleichmäßig.
> Wieviel wäre es denn?
> Kontodaten habe ich ja noch.
> Gruß


na ja halt ein euro pro nase, aber dafür zur bank latschen.
wer online bankt, könnte das ja noch überweisen - das wär schon prima...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. April 2005)

gut, kriegst noch einen Euro von mir!
Problem ist dass mir grad die Überweisungszettel ausgegangen sind 

naja, muss Papa mal online machen!


----------



## versus (6. April 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> gut, kriegst noch einen Euro von mir!
> Problem ist dass mir grad die Überweisungszettel ausgegangen sind
> 
> naja, muss Papa mal online machen!


finde es ja auch blöd wegen einem euro   
sorry


----------



## cleiende (7. April 2005)

********gal! Du kriegst den Euro und die geschätzten Bankgebühren. Drauflegen sollst Du nicht, hast schon genug zu schaffen mit der Aktion.
MfG,

cleiende


----------



## kiddykorn (7. April 2005)

Bin ich zu spät???

Wenn noch möglich hätte ich auch noch gerne eine Kappe in silber 1 1/8"!

Fals es noch passt schicke mir bitte über das Forum eine Email  dann werde ich das Geld heute gleich überweisen und Dir meine Adresse schicken.

Hat noch jemand von euch die Klemmeinheit für einen 1 1/8" Vorbau liegen??

Danke
kiddykorn


----------



## versus (7. April 2005)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich zu spät???


 leider ja !

bemerkung am rande:

chainreactioncycyles hat angefragt, ob ich TATSÄCHLICH 13 top caps haben will, oder ob ich mich vertippt habe    
denn es sei eine recht ungewöhnliche stückzahl für diesen artikel...


----------



## kiddykorn (7. April 2005)

Schade! Naja, wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben!  

Aber Du kannst ja schreiben das Du Dich vertippt hast und 14 brauchst  .


----------



## versus (7. April 2005)

sorry, die anfrage kam leider schon gleich nach der bestellung, ich denke die habens jetzt schon gebucht...


----------



## -lupo- (9. April 2005)

Sobald ich wieder in Germanien bin werde ich auch den Rest überweisen. Danke nochmals für deine Mühe!


----------



## versus (11. April 2005)

moin,

pamela (  ) von chainreactioncycles schrieb heute folgendes:

"Hi Volker, 

We will send your order today for the "13" top caps.

Thanks for getting back to me.

Regards

Pamela"

dann darf man mal gespannt sein, wie schnell der post-kutter über den kanal schippert...


----------



## Schrommski (12. April 2005)

schick schick, ich freu mich schon   

von mir kriegste latürnich auch noch nen euro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. April 2005)

SIE SIND DA !!!!!!     
eingetütet und beschriftet sind se auch schon. morgen gehts zur post !

bitte gleich eine bestätigung per mail schicken wenn ihr die teile bekommen habt.

damit die ungeduld noch etwas geschürt wird schon mal dies :


----------



## kingmoe (15. April 2005)

Thumbs up!!!   

Der Porto-Bonus ist übrigens unterwegs.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. April 2005)

Memo an mich selbst:
1. ein Euro überweisen
2. Syncros Vorbau optisch silber aufpolieren
3. weniger Sabbern üben!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## WODAN (18. April 2005)

Sind heute angekommen!
Tausend Dank nochmal an versus    

Dank der genialen Senkkopfschraube fällt meine schief eingeschlagene Aheadkralle gar nicht mehr auf   
Bei der originalen Kappe hat man es nämlich gesehen, da die Kappe nicht ganz mittig auf dem Vorbau war.

Gruß


----------



## kingmoe (18. April 2005)

Kappen sind da, vielen Dank nochmal für den netten "Service"


----------



## versus (18. April 2005)

biddeschön !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. April 2005)

auch von mir noch ein danke, der letzte euro kommt nächste woche, bis dahin hab ich ihn selber nicht 

hab vorhin alles verbaut und kurze Testrunde, das erste mal in meinem Leben dass ich Syncros fahre,der Syncros ist wirklich bocksteif, auf den lass ich nichts kommen!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## cleiende (18. April 2005)

Vielen Dank! Kappe ist wohlbehalten angekommen. Finanziell sind wir ja schon quitt.
Sehen uns Anfang Juni?
MfG,

cleiende


----------



## versus (18. April 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Sehen uns Anfang Juni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. April 2005)

gehe ich recht in der annahme, dass die anderen kappen auch angekommen sind ?


----------



## Morfeus (20. April 2005)

ja, sorry für die fehlende Rückmeldung, bin etwas im Stress momentan.

Danke nochmals für das Engagement und der Portoausgleich kommt auch noch...

Morfeus


----------



## Schrommski (21. April 2005)

Meine Kappe ist auch schon längst da. 
Sorry, hatte vergessen Bescheid zu geben.    

Der Euro kommt noch, versprochen.


----------



## -lupo- (23. April 2005)

Sorry für meine späte Antwort; aber ich mag es nicht, mich in Internet-cafés einzuloggen. Die Kappen sind am Dienstag bei mir in Aachen angekommen; und alles is bestens gelaufen! Das Geld habe ich mittlerweile auch überwiesen; ich hoffe es ist angekommen. Nochmals herzlichen Dank für deine Mühe!!    

Das blöde ist nur, ich habe sie in Aachen vergessen, also muss ich bis nächstes Wochenende warten um sie endlich anzubauen... menno, diese Uni bringt mich teilweise total durcheinander!


----------



## helmet (13. Juni 2005)

So ein Mist, das hier lese ich jetzt erst. Hat einer eine Kappe über?
Wenn ja, bitte Nachricht an

[email protected]

würde mich riesig freuen. Gruß.


----------



## Harzer Limbo (13. Juni 2005)

helmet schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Mist, das hier lese ich jetzt erst. Hat einer eine Kappe über?



Hallo,
geht mir genauso. Hat noch Jemand so 'ne schicke Kappe in 1 1/8 abzugeben ? Wenn nicht, wo kann ich mir so ein Teil besorgen ? Vielleicht möchte Jemand mit mir zusammen bestellen ?

Gruß Limbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzer Limbo (13. Juni 2005)

Harzer Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> geht mir genauso. Hat noch Jemand so 'ne schicke Kappe in 1 1/8 abzugeben ? Wenn nicht, wo kann ich mir so ein Teil besorgen ? Vielleicht möchte Jemand mit mir zusammen bestellen ?Gruß Limbo



Ah ja, das woher ist jetzt klar, erst lesen, dann posten  

Bei den anderen Fragen bleibt es


----------



## Genesis23 (6. August 2006)

WILL auch so ein schmuckes Stück !!! Wo muss ich unterschreiben .... !!!


----------



## versus (9. August 2006)

tja der zug is leider schon durch ;-)
und bei dem eindruck, den die kappe macht, werde ich auch so schnell keinen ersatz brauchen...


----------



## versus (22. Juli 2008)

@backfisch:  da isser !

die top caps gibts bei c.r.c. aber nicht mehr.

ACHTUNG

ich habe diesen thread nur aus informationszwecken aus der versenkung geholt!

thread ist von 2005 - ich bestelle keine top caps !


----------



## Backfisch (22. Juli 2008)

Ui, danke. Ich les den mal durch.


----------

